
The humanist left must challenge the rise of cyborg socialism - doener
https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/uk/2018/04/humanist-left-must-challenge-rise-cyborg-socialism
======
danharaj
I'm pretty logged into leftist currents and I'm pretty sure this strain of
thought isn't as popular as this article makes it seem.

> “fully automated luxury communism"

This is literally a meme (a pretty dank one in my opinion). Its provokes
thought and laughs more than enunciates a political program.

~~~
doener
Yes, it is a meme. But my feeling is that the idea behind it is quite popular
on the internet: [https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-
business/2015/mar/18...](https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-
business/2015/mar/18/fully-automated-luxury-communism-robots-employment)

~~~
danharaj
That article cites the very same person the submission does!

Popularity on the Internet is a subtle thing, especially in the realm of
leftist memes. There's certainly a "haha only serious" flippancy to it.

